# Ambassadors gesucht



## Ben-HD (15. Januar 2022)

Rocky sucht gerade neue Markenbotschafter. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Lust, Zeit und Expertise sich dafür zu bewerben:









						The Crew | Rocky Mountain
					

We’re stoked to introduce our new global ambassador program, the Rocky Mountain Crew – a network of community leaders focused on helping others progress and have as much fun as possible on their bikes. Whether it’s learning the perfect cornering technique or fixing a flat for the first time, the...




					bikes.com


----------

